# Auslösen, trigger...



## ThomasK

Soms ben ik jaloers op andere talen. Zo heb ik het gevoel dat wij voor die werkwoorden (die zowat hetzelfde betekenen) geen echt equivalent hebben, of minstens geen mooi ;-): het Engelse is door zijn metafoor schitterend, vind ik. 

Mij lijkt zelfs dat wij dat 'fenomeen' als zodanig niet echt onderkennen in het Nederlands. Ik dacht even aan _uitlokken_, _veroorzaken_, maar dat klinkt toch heel anders.

Ben ik te kritisch? En/of: hebt u een suggestie? (Alvast bedankt)


----------



## killerbees

Kun je niet _ontketenen_ gebruiken? Misschien is dat woord voor jou  niet zo mooi maar ik vind het zo.

_Uitlokken_ heeft een verbinding met provocatie die  _trigger_ zelden in het Engels heeft.

Het gras is toch altijd groener in de andere taal


----------



## Brownpaperbag

Wat is er mis met _triggeren_?


----------



## ThomasK

Niets echt mis mee, ik hou van een beetje import, maar ik vind het een leuke sport om er beeldende/ beeldige varianten voor te hebben/ vinden in de eigen taal. Maar mij lijkt dat we het eigenlijke concept/ begrip niet echt kenden. Dat is nog eens iets bijzonders, vind ik.

Volkomen akkoord: _uitlokken_ klinkt fout, of minstens te negatief. _Ontlokken_ zou mij bevallen, maar het is ook geen echt synoniem, of zelfs helemaal geen synoniem. _Ontketenen_ roept voor een massaliteit op die je bij triggeren niet verwacht, vind ik. 

Zullen we zelf creatief moeten worden ?


----------



## killerbees

_Teweegbrengen? _Ik geef toe dat ik er nooit van heb gehoord en dus  ken ik de nuance van het woord niet, maar een googeltje levert iets  overtuigende resultaten. 

Ik moet maar zeggen dat ik wel denk dat je een allerkleinst beetje te  kritisch bent. Tot nu toe heb ik gevonden dat Nederlands een tamelijk woordenrijke taal is.


----------



## ThomasK

Sjonge, bent u een Amerikaan die Nederlands schrijft??? _Teweegbrengen_ is helemaal niet onmogelijk. _Veroorzaken_ is er ook zo een, dacht ik, hoewel: als ik lees 



> Antarctic Ice Shelf Collapse Possibly Triggered by Ocean Waves


 
dan is _teweegbrengen_ veel juister. De golven zijn inderdaad niet helemaal de oorzaak zelf, maar de golven brengen de eigenlijke oorzaak op gang, denk ik, in beweging (_teweegbrengen_)... Ja, _teweegbrengen_ lijkt mij de juiste term.  En dan was ik inderdaad te kritisch. Ik beken:ik heb soms het gevoel dat talen andere wereldbeelden veronderstellen, en dat gevoel lijkt soms op wishful thinking gebaseerd. 

Intussen leer ik tot mijn verbazing dat die 'trigger' niet naar een pistool verwijst, maar naar het Nederlandse woord 'trekker', something that pulls (a tractor ?) !!! Thanks !


----------



## killerbees

ThomasK said:


> Sjonge, bent u een Amerikaan die Nederlands  schrijft???



Wel of beter gezegd dat ik het probeer te schrijven.



ThomasK said:


> Intussen leer ik tot mijn verbazing dat die 'trigger' niet naar een  pistool verwijst, maar naar het Nederlandse woord 'trekker', something  that pulls (a tractor ?) !!!



Eigenlijk had ik geen enkel idee dat het woord zelfs uit het Nederlands komt (en ook niet dat _teweeg_ en _beweging_ verwant zijn.) So your thanks is reciprocated!


----------



## ThomasK

Nou, u doet het prima, hoor. Ik merk wat idiomatische kleinigheden die u een beetje verraden, maar dit is puik werk !

Inzake etymologie leer ik ook nog heelder dagen bij. Zo goed als eindeloos en telkens nieuw. Er zijn zoveel verbanden. 

Nog heel even inzake _teweegbrengen_: het past zeker in een aantal contexten, maar volgens mij kun je het een niet zomaar door het ander vervangen !

Tot kijk !


----------

